# Stop Smoking TV Ad's Of Today



## ClassicRockr (Aug 8, 2014)

There is another Thread on this forum about smoking, but this Thread pertains to the ads on TV about the hazards of smoking.

A guy talks about his smile and then takes out his upper and lower teeth plates showing something like 4 teeth and saying "Is this the way you want your smile to look?"
A lady putting on makeup and talking thru a mechanical aid held to the hole in her neck.
And other ads.

Do you think any smokers of today are impacted by these? There are those that say "I've tried, but just can't stop smoking" and those that say "I love smoking!"

I had an employee of a major liquor store tell me, "I'll stop when somebody shows me how to stop without killing someone!"

So, about the ads, are they helping?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that like most ads, they help some and turn off others.

Me - they turn off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

They turn me off, I hate when advertisers/government use extreme scare tactics to reach their goal.  Putting fear in the hearts of the masses seems to be easier and easier these days, I see through a lot of stuff, and it just becomes annoying.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2014)

When I was a smoker, you could have shown me an autopsy and it wouldn't had made any difference. Patches, pills and stop smoking classes did nothing for me.
Will power is the only way as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2014)

I think fear-based advertising is on the way up. Look at all the ads for those lockets you wear ("I've fallen and I can't get up!"), the insurance for your car and your "final expenses", and your cornucopia of prescription pills ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

My mother always told me they were nails to my coffin, I couldn't have cared less at the time.


----------



## Ina (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe the non smoking ads help if seen before a person starts smoking. I started smoking at nine, and was happy doing so, until I wanted something more than a cigarette. At 35, I wanted to go to college, and I figured out that if I quit smoking I could afford the tuition to go part time. I quit overnight. Three months later my husband also quit, and that paid for my books.


----------



## oldman (Aug 8, 2014)

Some of you may know this and some of you may not, so to enlighten those that don't, here goes. Nicotine is the most addictive drug in America today. It is more addictive than any opiate (opioid), benzodiazepine, amphetamine or barbiturate. I know some may want to argue that Heroin is the most addictive and I cannot argue that fact. I am only relaying here what I learned when taking a course on drug counseling at Penn State University. Whether they are giving out the correct information or not, I cannot and have not verified. I took this course to be able to counsel drug addicts at our church through the sponsorship of the County Drug Recovery and Intervention Program. I did this for 17 months. It was very rewarding, but my job requirements caused me to have to resign. I really enjoyed helping others. I think I learned from addicts as much or maybe more than I taught them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 8, 2014)

I started smoking when I was in the Navy. Nothing like a hot cup of coffee and a cigarette to keep a sailor awake during a Mid-Watch at sea. After the Navy, I'd smoke and stop, depending on if the girl I was seeing at the time smoked or not. When I'd tell smokers that I smoked a pack and a half a week, they'd say "you're not a smoker! I smoke that much in one day!" When I got involved in rodeo, the cigarettes went "bye, bye" and chew/dip started. Copenhagen was first, but quit that due to "too flaky". Went to Skoal Long Cut and stayed with that. Stopped that in 2005 when I felt a "tingling" sensation inside my lower lip. It didn't bother my wife that I "dipped", but we were both happy when I stopped. Since I was a light smoker, no problem stopping that. Since it took me quite a while to go thru a can of Skoal, no problem stopping that either. 

Back then, there were no ads on tv about "stop using" cigarettes or any kind of tobacco products at all.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2014)

One ad campaign won't do much but over time they can counteract the tobacco industry's message that smoking is cool, sophisticated and sexy. To level the playing field tobacco product adverts need to be removed from venues where children and young people can be bombarded by them - sporting events, TV, public transport and cinemas.

The whole idea is not so much to work on committed smokers but to limit the number of new smokers, particularly children and young teens. For older people already hooked, QUIT campaigns need to be backed up with programs that are effective.

It takes time before the benefits are apparent. Nothing happens overnight in this field.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> ... The whole idea is not so much to work on committed smokers but to limit the number of new smokers, particularly children and young teens ...


----------



## d0ug (Aug 9, 2014)

At one time even the doctors promoted smoking a pack a day keeps the doctor away. One of the most ardent doctor was the one who also said the vitamin B17 would not help with cancer. The tobacco companies have a lot of money so they can by doctors. It has been proven that mineral deficiencies can cause craving and that might be part of the problem.
I am total against smoking but there is one thing I can't understand Japanese are heavy smokers and live longer and healthier.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 9, 2014)

I smoke, I have always smoked...I gave up once for 2 years..I have never felt so ill...the oldest man in the world has smoked a pack a day..he is the oldest surviving black slave..126 yrs old...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

The rate of smoking in Australia is now down to around 16%, a decline from 22.4% in 2001. 
The campaigns are having an effect on public behaviour and on public health.
We're hoping the newest measure, plain packaging, will reduce it even further.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2014)

Meanwhile, back in the good old days, we were subjected to this:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 10, 2014)

I remember the album cover from the rock group, Van Halen-1984, that showed a picture of a small child, w/Angel wings, holding a lit non-filtered cigarette. That album cover got some criticism going!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2014)

I was looking up some stats and graphs on this issue and American smoking rates have fallen even more dramatically but it is patchy. It depends on the state. Overall though it has fallen from about 40% down to roughly 16%. 

Of course the tobacco companies can reverse this trend if they can recruit new young smokers. The stats reveal that smoking rates among the young are higher than the older age groups.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2014)

_I don't think they make an impact on smokers at all, when i was smoking they didn't worry me, i found it comes down to the person smoking, they really have to want to give up without any outside persuasion._

_I gave up in 2002 and just for interest sake the other day i asked the girl at the supermarket how much Longbeach were, i couldn't believe it $27.50 and that's what i am saving every day. Whoo hoo that's $192.50 a week. _


----------

